# best camera for a beginner



## fishinkid (Feb 18, 2008)

My girlfriend is taking a interest in photography and as a graduation gift for when she graduates form SFA in May. question is what would be a good camera for a amateur photographer like her self. Budget is up to $500. Give me thoughts and opinions on what would be a good camera. Thanks.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

There are a lot of options out there. Nikon and Canon both have DSLR kits that work quite well. A lot depends on why type of photography she is interested in. Most kits come with something like an 18-55 mm lens that is good for around the house and yard. If it wildlife photos then you need something in the 300 mm range.


----------



## fishinkid (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you for the info.


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

any entry DSLR, even the old Nikon D40 The lens is what cost the money. 

If she wants wildlife shots then you need $8k, or just by a compact ultra zoom like the Lumix 300 or older 200. 

Like was said, for around the house and shooting people, an entry DSLR and a 18-55 lens is about as cheap as you can get. Get her a prime lens, 35 or 50mm f1.8. Do not buy a DLSR and use on Auto, learn to use the camera. make a big difference.


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

If she is a selfie type person, the G7x with its aperture takes photos that look like snap shots out of a DSLR. Plenty of room to grow even with the G7x. Has great video as well. 

Im almost betting that the same money spent on a DSLR as the G7x will get you the same results picture wise. A DSLR is only as good as its lens. The lens is where the money is.


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

buy her a photography book, lots to learn by reading.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

There have been several threads with answers to your question. Suggest that you check them out. I recommended a couple cameras. One less than $200 superzoom Christmas present that a buddy of mine really loves. One more expensive SONY RX10 that I found on eBay less than $500 in like new condition.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

If she is seriously interested in learning Photography, make sure to get one that allows full manual mode and NOT just auto mode. Is should have modes for Aperture Priority, Shutter Priority, Manual, Auto, and Program. Also make sure it is capable of taking good photos with the gain set at ISO3200 in dim light. Satisfying those requirements will really help her not to replace and upgrade after a few months of learning.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Until you really know if she likes photography; if she wants to shoot with very low light (indoors ) usually without a flash; if she wants to shoot far away objects ( birds, animals); if she wants to shoot very close up shots; does she want to shoot moving objects;??....you will have a tough time making a choice.

Heck, there are a dozen different styles of photographers.

Does she shoot many pictures with her phone/camera? What kind of shots does she shoot?

As mentioned above, an Ultra Zoom might be a great starting point. She can shoot almost everything, but will be limited in low light, Also, she will be limited in the "time between shots". Yet, that type of camera will give her a lot of different experiences. You can buy a good used one for under $100.00 or a new one for under $500.00.

Buying a camera for someone, without knowing her intended usage, is like buying a fishing rod or reel for someone, without knowing its intended use.

richg99


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

It's always best to touch and feel the camera to know if it's comfortable to hold. Some cameras are awkward. Some cameras do not have rubberized eyecups for eyeglass wearers. Play around with some for a while at a store. Bring your own memory chip to take home to see photos you take in the store.


----------



## Drewtk (Aug 22, 2011)

I would go to the Photography On the Net forum, which is a Canon forum, and buy a used Canon from the classifieds section. I'm not up to speed on used prices any more, but I'd buy find someone selling a Rebel with a lens, like the 18-55mm, which is a good general purpose lens. I'd also pick up a 50mm 1.8 lens. And a flash if you have room in the budget. That would be plenty to get her started and she'll be able to take OUTSTANDING pictures. It's about the photographer, not the camera, and even an 'old' Rebel will take excellent pictures.

I recommend Canon over Nikon simply because Canon is more popular and a little less expensive, so it's easier to buy and sell used equipment.

Down the road, the next purchase I'd recommend for her is Lightroom, which is a photo organizing & processing software.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

As I posted in other threads, I still think that 3:1 zooms have little value.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Here's the thing, if she's truly interested in photography, DON'T buy a point and shoot camera (non-DSLR)
As mentioned, you can find a lot of decent cameras used in the $500 range with a lens and many times with some other accessories.
Canon or Nikon. Both are solid performers and the good thing is that so many people have both, it won't be difficult for her to find friends with the same brand...she can borrow lenses etc.
Also something to consider- rent first- www.lensrentals.com rents almost every body and lens both Canon and Nikon sell. If you want to try out a $10,000 600mmf2.8L lens...you can rent it by the week there for a few hundred dollars etc.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

I also do photography 101 classes on occasion. PM me for details. If I have enough interest, I'll put on a class.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

I recently pickup a Canon Rebel SL1 for my Granddaughter, see loves it. Has all of the functions, came with an 18-55 lens.
We had a blast the other day at the park, I let her use my 150-500 on a monopod.
Surprised me with some of the pics she got.
The camera kit was about 325.00, bought it off of Fred Marinda forum, which I am a member of. very few clicks, and was like new.
If you decide to go there, let me know what you find and I will let you know if the person is trustworthy, and a good buy.
Just PM me


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

All good suggestions, but I wouldnt limit yourself to just DSLR type cameras. These new Compact mirrorless cameras have a pretty big bang for the buck. http://www.amazon.com/Sony-NEX-F3K-...id=1459634031&sr=8-2&keywords=Sony+csc+camera

If she is not the type to lug around a big bag full of gear (and it's a pain in the arse sometimes, believe me) a CSC type camera can fill the bill. Image quality is on par with most entry level dslr plus they usually have more wireless functions and still have alternate lens availability.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

FUJI FINEPIX S9400W


----------



## fishinkid (Feb 18, 2008)

*thanks*

Thanks for the info everybody i must admit i feel ignorant about the whole camera thing because i thought a camera was a camera, i am happy I got on here and asked what would be a good camera, because of the reply's with the great info I feel I wont be making a mistake on the camera. Thank you all so much. Here's a picture off a smart phone of a good trout I caught Tuesday, 28 3/4 long and right at 8 pounds on the scale, she was released.


----------

